# Best Upgrade



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

Due you have a budget? There are a bunch of choices in your draw length and weight with parallel limbs:

Powerhawk
Kobalt
AlphaMax 32 with Z3 cam
Maxxis 31 with Z3 Cam 
Alphaburner


----------



## bhuntc (Apr 17, 2009)

I am probably going to buy used but I am not looking to spend more than $400


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I would look into a katera if you can find one with a short enough DL


----------



## bhuntc (Apr 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

you mite find what your looking for in the classifieds.


----------

